# metal screw "studs" in X-Trac ?



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I found a discussion on ice fishing and a couple guys put 3/8 hex head sheet metal screws in their boots. So... I did the same and it works well. I do have a couple ice patches and I prefer to remain vertical. 

Has anyone every put screws in X-trac tires? As long as the screw is shorter than the height of the tread I should be OK.. correct?

The tires work well but if I can have a little more grip that wouldn't hurt.

thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

People have done it with solid rubber tires. Not sure how well it would work with pneumatic tires. You have to be careful not to punch a hole in it.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

>You have to be careful not to punch a hole in it.

Yup, it would be my luck to fix one problem and break another. I'm a bit hesitant but there does look like I could get away with a 3/8 screw... maybe


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*screws..*

In my opinion (for whatever it's worth).. I wouldn't. Too much risk for putting hole in a expensive snow tire. Even if didn't puncture after putting in.. it might after excessive pressure on it.. like bumping curb or maybe going off a sidewalk drop/edge of some sort. If you go 'too short' the screw might work back and forth and come out from ice chunks lodging between them and the tread..once it is out and buried in the snow you can put it through a window Just my opinion here- but if x-track isn't enough.. I'd look at sanding or something? I hear you on the vertical thing- last year I flat landed on my back and hurt all winter.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks, the consensus is leaning against... I think that's wise. The boots should keep me out of trouble.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

one other thing you guys didnt mention is what if they fall out and you run over them with your cars?? now thats an expensive tire fix !! i wouldnt do it. go for better tires. logic prevails


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

fixer5000 said:


> one other thing you guys didnt mention is what if they fall out and you run over them with your cars?? now thats an expensive tire fix !! i wouldnt do it. go for better tires. logic prevails



Not enough solid meat to keep a screw in those tires . You can put them on tractor tires quiet well though. Problem comes with black top and being stuck with Mr Tractor. Get that wheel spinning in one spot and it won't be a big deal till you look at it in Spring. Been there done that with a snowmobile just once and those damned studs. I could maybe see studs scratching someone's precious driveway if you get hung up with studs but there's not enough weight there to do all that much clawing. The best solution for regular snow blower tires is still chains I would think. 
I did my drive for 18 years with an old ferguson TO 20 tractor and back blade. Pretty worn and hard ag tires from day 1. It wouldn't do much of anything on any slippery surface until I brought out the chains. Then it was fine even though the chains were ancient worn out and cobbed together with countless add ons and repair links.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

that's how we make ice racing tires 

it's super fun, but I don't think I'd need it for my snowblower. If I did, I'd get a second set of rims and use some old crappy tires and use an innertube. Just be sure to put a liner against the heads of the nuts so it doesn't puncture the innertubes (kinda like how you use rim tape on a bike tire).


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd suggest going to a snowmobile shop and ask for their hardened hex head screws that they put in the track. I had some in mine for a while and they are a good compromise between full studs and nothing. They go in pretty shallow, so they might keep you from puncturing the snowblower tire.


----------

